

Show HN: BlogRoll - Yet another replacement for Google Reader - smnl
http://blogrollapp.com
I've been working on this in my spare time for the past few months, and in light of the news about Google Reader shutting down, I thought I'd announce this today:<p>BlogRoll is meant to be an improved version of Google Reader with a tiled interface (which may not be everybody's cup of tea), but it works well for photo-focused sites like food and fashion blogs, and it handles other news sites and blogs quite well, similar to a newspaper-style layout<p>As for people switching over from Google Reader, it can also automatically import your existing feeds (click the "Import from Google Reader" button on the first screen after signing up)<p>Any feedback or suggestions? I appreciate it and will continue to work on improving this!
======
Tomino
Why this post has 4 points? When I open the page, I see nothing...

~~~
smnl
Sorry, it's currently running on a single EC2 instance so it may be slow due
to today's flood of traffic, though I'm working on scaling it up

------
BruceIV
Looks interesting. Do you have an Android app?

~~~
smnl
Currently not, but I am planning to work on native mobile apps soon!

I have tried to make the current website mobile-friendly, though it may be
slower on older phones since it uses javascript to position the tiles.

------
waxjar
It broke my back button :(

~~~
smnl
This uses Backbone.js on the frontend, and each time you change sites on the
left sidebar, a "pushState" event is triggered, which saves the current state
of the page (and the back button will cycle through those saved states)

